# Brine Curing and adding a COLA to the brine......



## daveomak (Dec 19, 2015)

Also, when brining the pork loin or pork chop, you can substitute 100% of the water with cola, which is pretty classic approach to brining pork.
However, it’s very important to note that you SHOULD NEVER MIX CURING SALT (sodium nitrate or nitrite) with COLA, because it will form a potentially lethal compound. So use regular table salt only.

Taken from....   https://stellaculinary.com/cooking-...cience-behind-brining-four-part-video-lecture


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 19, 2015)

I find that quite interesting and good to remember. Thanks Dave

HT


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 19, 2015)

The Cola warning is a great addition to the safety forum. Would be a good idea to re-post this Brine tutorial in Sauces Rubs and Marinades, probably be seen by more people...JJ

BTW...Regarding Brines...Herbs and spices on the other hand are used specifically to add a secondary, complimentary flavor. This could really be any number of ingredients, but some common examples include thyme, cloves, cinnamon, pepper corns, bay leaf, mace, etc. You can also use aromatics such as onions, carrots, celery, peppers, etc.

The surface of meat works much like a very fine filter or sieve. This means that only the flavor compounds dissolved in the water will actually be able to penetrate the proteins surface and effect its flavor. Using heat to infuse flavors into your brine first and then straining out the ingredients will ensure a more consistent result since some flavors will continue to diffuse into your brine over time.








  This can't be true!!!! Meathead said so...


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2015)

Very Interesting!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Thanks Dave & Jimmy!!---Points.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 19, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Very Interesting!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Points but Dave gets all the credit for this post. While I have read several posts on How a Brine Works, this Cola caution is a new one to me. Nice find Dave!...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Thanks for the Points but Dave gets all the credit for this post. While I have read several posts on How a Brine Works, this Cola caution is a new one to me. Nice find Dave!...JJ


Yup---I gave Cola points to Dave for his Great Info & the Link, and yours were for your #2 and #3 paragraphs!!

First time I ever had to beg a guy to accept points!

If you don't want any points, don't give any more advice!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 19, 2015)

Ok I get it. Thanks...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Dec 21, 2015)

Thumbs Up


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 21, 2015)

Mixing nitrite OR nitrate with anything that's too acidic could result in a chemical reaction that produces nitric oxide gas.  Nitric oxide gas can be easily inhaled and can be deadly at very low levels.

The Permissible Exposure Limit(PEL) is set at 25 Parts Per MIllion (ppm).  That means you can ONLY be exposed to 25 ppm over an 8 hour time period.

The Immediately Dangerous to Life and Health (IDLH) is only 100 ppm.  That means if you inhale a lungful of air, and 100 ppm is nitric oxide, you could die.

For reference, 1 ppm is eqivilent to 1 inch out of 15.79 miles!  Not very much.

Now that I have the fear factor out of the way, just don't use curing agents in anything with a pH of less than 4.8 (5 is better) and you should be good to go.

I have my job listed as safety guy, but I specialize in toxicology and human interaction to industrial chemistry.  Yes, what we use for curing is an industrial chemical...  Look em up!


----------



## Elly Miller (Dec 11, 2018)

so basically if we're making a marinade with any kind of vinegar we cant use curing salt?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 11, 2018)

Elly Miller said:


> so basically if we're making a marinade with any kind of vinegar we cant use curing salt?




Correct...  Acid immediately breaks down nitrite...  adding acid will screw up the curing process....  Acid also immediately starts to dissolve the meat...  Not good...


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 11, 2018)

Glad I read this, I've never  used cola but good to know, is there any type of list of ingredients  that shouldn't be used with cure salt


----------



## daveomak (Dec 11, 2018)

As far as I know, acidic solutions degrade the cure....  ALSO noted, "they say" do not premix cure and spices then store in the pantry for some unknown length of time...   Evidently, "some spices and herbs" may have an effect on cure...  
I haven't seen any specifics about spices and herbs.....


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 11, 2018)

Ok thanks for the great info Dave,  might of saved some of us from making ourselves sick. That's why smf is the best, lots of knowledge.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks....


----------



## ab canuck (Dec 11, 2018)

Great info here, Glad this thread has been revived. I picked up some pieapple pop to do some pulled pork, was thinking of doing carbbean style smoked pork chops. They are cured like ham. So good to know. Thx.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks Dave, Good to know.


----------

